# AMD gpu RX5700XT



## llpPc (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a new AMD rx5700xt, moved on from an Nvidia 1070. Is the 5700xt too new to be compatible with FreeBSD? I saw on the support page all of the supported GPUs but I didn't see anything for the new 5000 series. Is it possible for me to install and drivers?


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 26, 2020)

Support for the Navi 10 [Radeon RX 5600 OEM/5600 XT / 5700/5700 XT] AMD cards are provided by the graphics/drm-devel-kmod driver only on the 13.0-CURRENT development branch. Other branches have no kernel support.

23.4. Tracking a Development Branch









						XOrg issues with detecting hardware, display and GPU
					

I am having issues with xorg + gnome not detecting my gpu + display. It works when I have no configuration files in xorg.conf.d, but only sees a generic display, and graphics output is terribly sluggish. When it is run with a xorg.conf.d file as shown: Section "Device"     Identifier "Card0"...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## llpPc (Aug 26, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Support for the Navi 10 [Radeon RX 5600 OEM/5600 XT / 5700/5700 XT] AMD cards are provided by the graphics/drm-devel-kmod driver only on the 13.0-CURRENT development branch. Other branches have no kernel support.
> 
> 23.4. Tracking a Development Branch
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!  I will check out the current development branch and go from there


----------



## xtouqh (Sep 24, 2020)

llpPc said:


> Thank you very much!  I will check out the current development branch and go from there



Looking into trying an AMD GPU instead of NVIDIA one, which is really stable for me, but lacks vulkan support in drivers, and rx5700xt looks like the newest one out there, so before starting new thread asking for recommendations... Could you share your experience with rx5700xt?


----------



## shkhln (Oct 5, 2020)

xtouqh said:


> instead of NVIDIA one, which is really stable for me, but lacks vulkan support in drivers



* looks at GTX 1660 with suspicion *


----------



## pbp_jackd (May 31, 2021)

@llpPc ,​how does it perform for you ? E.g. scrolling a page in a browser or video playback, is it choppy ?


----------



## BawdyAnarchist (Jul 23, 2021)

llpPc said:


> I have a new AMD rx5700xt, moved on from an Nvidia 1070. Is the 5700xt too new to be compatible with FreeBSD? I saw on the support page all of the supported GPUs but I didn't see anything for the new 5000 series. Is it possible for me to install and drivers?


Attempting to revive old thread as I'm eyeing an RX 5700 for purchase right now. [Stares angerly at the Eth miners who have made this purchase 5x from what it should be, but who's ecosystem also made me enough money to justify it].

How's it working for you? Did you upgrade to 13.0-RELEASE?  How's playback video/youtube.

I currently get chop on both Falkon and Firefox with my Ryzen 3960x + RTX 2080.  You'd think that'd be plenty of horsepower, so something is amiss there.


----------



## pbp_jackd (Aug 5, 2021)

Issue is fixed and was not related to drm-kmod or any other graphic related component, which I thought it was. In fact it's an issue with the AMD CPU.

Solution for me was to set:

```
sysctl kern.sched.steal_thresh=1
```

For the whole story you can read: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2021-March/079269.html

PS: ...works for me on both FBSD13 and 14


----------

